# Getting drunk...



## bennyg70 (Dec 3, 2012)

OK, this isnt a post inviting me to get battered by advice and you shouldnt drink etc. However...

As a diabetic of 20 years I have led my life as close to normal as possible. This involved a lot of drinking through my late teens and early 20's, infact getting bladdered whenever I could. Not something I promote or am proud of, I enjoyed my uni days and my 10 years as a normal late teener , 20s something.

I have the odd one here and there these days and I have become somewhat civilised, I like the odd glass of red wine, and If i go out for a beer, I always consider how its impacting my sugar levels. However every now and again, I still do go out with the lads, or the mrs, and a few turns into a few too many. I must say, when Im drunk Im really drunk. I.e I can hardly stand up, walk talk or otherwise. My friends always loved it because the stage between starting drinking and the point where I almost fell down I lost all inhibitions and acted the clown until it went too far and I was a dribbling wreck. The other thing is that I always lose my memory, whether it had been a 15 (Probably more - I wouldnt remember) drink night or a 5 drink night id wake up the next day with no recolection at all. 

Obviously these days as a strict diabetic, I look back and think how stupid, and I think of the damage I may or may not have done to myself. However A question thats always been poised to me, from friends, work collegues, family members who have seen me drunk is... "Is it the diabeties that makes you so drunk?" ....

So, is it? Ive never really associated is, but now I wonder, is it my diabeties which makes me act so drunk? (I know alcohol reduces blood sugars etc, and obviously sugary alcoholic drinks can raise them) but how does it effect my fellow diabetics when having that 1 too many, or more?

Sorry I know its a controversial topic and I do not promote drinking in this way at all. Ive learnt from my mistakes...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2012)

The only difference a good session makes to me is that I'm not quite sure whether my levels are dropping in the beginning or whether it's the beer taking effect, so I usually check. It's always the beer! If your levels are between 5 and 15 I doubt the diabetes makes any difference


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi BennyG, I like a drink but your doing canny on 15 pinter nights in your youth.  I dont think i could do half that amount ever. Where your mates as drunk as you & drinking the same ?  The things you do when young & daft.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 3, 2012)

I think I'm pretty normal I think really, throw up, tell anyone in the vicinity I love them, and pass out.  Having said that I think the Queen's Silver Jubilee was the last time I actually did that!

No, New Years Eve early 1990's at a (really GOOD friend's) party when husband was in hospital - had this magic glass of G & T, kept putting it down empty and next time I looked it had filled up again ....

I still drink, but rarely and you know what? - I enjoy the occasional drink much more than lots of it .....

Or maybe it's an age thing?  Dunno.


----------



## Caroline (Dec 4, 2012)

Many people consider me a non drinker I drink so little. I am lucky or unlucky (matter of personal perspective here) that after 1 glass of wine I am glowing, after 2 I am getting drunk and after three I am laughing out of control, everything is funny, and this is even when I have been having a drink with dinner too.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2012)

Caroline said:


> Many people consider me a non drinker I drink so little. I am lucky or unlucky (matter of personal perspective here) that after 1 glass of wine I am glowing, after 2 I am getting drunk and after three I am laughing out of control, everything is funny, and this is even when I have been having a drink with dinner too.



You're a cheap date Caroline!


----------



## Caroline (Dec 4, 2012)

Northerner said:


> You're a cheap date Caroline!



you're not the first person who's said that, and a few times it has been because I have been sober enough to say no and mean it...


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 4, 2012)

It would seem you are a lightweight..........

I dont think that the diabetes makes you more likely to become embarrassingly drunk, its probably just the quantity and variety of drink you consume on the night........

I can put away a lot of drink and still not get 'legless' or 'emotional', fortunately....

What amount and variety of alcoholic beverages would be included in one of your more eventful evenings?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 4, 2012)

I was diagnosed at 21 (final year of degree) and didn't notice much difference in speed of descent into alcoholic stupor before or after.

Not that I ever have more than half a shandy, honest Dr.


----------



## bennyg70 (Dec 4, 2012)

..... I was always pretty sure that it was just me being a lightweight - I reckon your replys confirm it, but it still makes a great excuse! I really cant drink for S*it!

I started to write out what Id consume on a more eventful night, but then I felt rather embarassed as the list went on and thought, yep, thats the reason I cant walk come the end of the night...

Im always a lot better if i can fit a few waters inbetween drinks, dont tell the lads though..


----------



## bennyg70 (Dec 4, 2012)

Very interesting Mike to hear off someone whose been a shandy drinker before and after diagnosis!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2012)

I was 49 at diagnosis, so I know that having diabetes doesn't make any difference to how I react to alcohol - plenty of before and after experience. I have found, however, that my BG levels are much better on lager or strong cider than real ale/beer. Worst combination for me blood sugar-wise is beer and the company of other diabetics - ask anyone who has been to a forum meet with me!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 4, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Worst combination for me blood sugar-wise is beer and the company of other diabetics - ask anyone who has been to a forum meet with me!



I think that's just the stress of having to put up with us lot Northie


----------



## Caroline (Dec 4, 2012)

bennyg70 said:


> ..... I was always pretty sure that it was just me being a lightweight - I reckon your replys confirm it, but it still makes a great excuse! I really cant drink for S*it!
> 
> I started to write out what Id consume on a more eventful night, but then I felt rather embarassed as the list went on and thought, yep, thats the reason I cant walk come the end of the night...
> 
> Im always a lot better if i can fit a few waters inbetween drinks, dont tell the lads though..




If I had too much I'd be drunk too and I am quite well built, just have a low thresh hold to drinking. Used to work with someone who was built for comfort (he described himself as a good armfull of cuddle) who always got very drunk too.


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 4, 2012)

Not sure if this helps but my hubby was thought of as a lightweight. But on mentioning to the GP that if he had two pints it felt like 10 (and he acted like 10) which meant a night out would last about an hour, some tests were done and he was told he had a vitamin B deficiency that was likely to be the cause - not sure how true it was, but it was over 30 years ago.

He doesn't drink now - apart from the occasional red wine which he enjoys - but just a small one.

I haven't looked up vit B deficiency but it might be worth it - mind you if you were drinking 15 pints - not sure it would be this!  So I think that concludes the lightweight badge!


----------



## bennyg70 (Dec 4, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Not sure if this helps but my hubby was thought of as a lightweight. But on mentioning to the GP that if he had two pints it felt like 10 (and he acted like 10) which meant a night out would last about an hour, some tests were done and he was told he had a vitamin B deficiency that was likely to be the cause - not sure how true it was, but it was over 30 years ago.
> 
> He doesn't drink now - apart from the occasional red wine which he enjoys - but just a small one.
> 
> I haven't looked up vit B deficiency but it might be worth it - mind you if you were drinking 15 pints - not sure it would be this!  So I think that concludes the lightweight badge!



Lucy, that is really really really really interesting, im going to look into this - never heard it before.. My friends have a running joke of 0 - Drunk in 3 pints. Its like someone flicks a switch and yeah then I start acting like ive had a lot more than that - (I do try and carry on however). An the being taken home early sounds a familiar story. Im going to look into this!!  Is he diabetic?


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 4, 2012)

No - he is slim (always has been), which we used to think was the problem.
He ended up at the GP as he drank 2 glasses of champagne and it caused his stomach to bleed. Whilst there he mentioned what a lightweight he was - and how he was completely gone after 2 pints of beer - I think the GP was worried he was actually trying to tell her he had a problem so did some tests on his liver etc which were all fine - but said it was a vitamin deficiency - i could be wrong but B6 seems to ring a bell. I have just had a look around the web but can't find anything. I may be wrong also but seem to remember him being told it was unusual in his culture (Irish) but common in others - I seem to remember the Chinese being mentioned but it was 30 years ago.

In the end he listened to his dads advice - if you can't drink 2, have 1


----------



## bennyg70 (Dec 4, 2012)

Im growing up now so not half as bad as I was! I had inteded to give it up all together in the new year, but im not sure whether this might be a little too sensible or not...


----------



## rachelha (Dec 4, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I was diagnosed at 21 (final year of degree) and didn't notice much difference in speed of descent into alcoholic stupor before or after.
> 
> Not that I ever have more than half a shandy, honest Dr.



I too was diagnosed at 21 in the final year of my degree and like Mike I did not notice an effect on my speed of descent.  I did stop having cocktails but to be honest my drinking did not change much apart from that.  Fortunately so long as I stopped off at the all night bakery on the way home from the club, I got away with it.  

Now I am a complete and utter light weight, but that is from now hardly drinking due to the combined effects of maybe growing up a bit, and the fear of a hangover with a two year old to look after.


----------



## robofski (Dec 4, 2012)

I used to drink A LOT, now I just drink a lot.  My wife reckons that since my D got worse I don't handle my drink as well, I now struggle on the third bottle of wine!


----------



## DeusXM (Dec 6, 2012)

I know it's a real doctor-type question, but what is your control like?

I've got two theories. Firstly, if you have poorly controlled diabetes in general with a lot of high blood sugars, your kidneys are very busy filtering out glucose from your blood, which also dehydrates you. If this is the case, then it may be that alcoholic drinks enter your bloodstream more quickly as your body attempts to use them to rehydrate as quickly as possible. This might mean that a larger 'hit' of alcohol hits your blood and brain more quickly than in others.

The other thing is if your BG goes high as a result of the carbs in your drink without treatment. When my BGs are high, I get quite sluggish and irritable. I couldn't be mistaken for being drunk, but certainly my high blood sugar symptoms have some cross-overs. It may be that if your blood sugar is going up quite a bit when you drink, this then combines with the natural intoxication affect of the booze so you have say, mild 'proper' drunk symptoms combined with mild hyper drunk-like symptoms....which would equal 'appearing more drunk'.


----------

